# 51 panther project



## Ernest Varney (Jan 24, 2020)

I know you all are into correctness but im a fan of the 80s klunkers and ive been building 1 with a 51 panther frame starting point, its not finished yet but hoping to be done by next month, it has the high flange black hubs front and rear 120 gauge spokes, as well as the schwinn stamped ashtabula neck, it has the original paint scheme for the paint but not original paint colors, but i think it looks good and i guess thats all that matters.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 25, 2020)

Looking good. Great colors.
Hammerhead


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## stezell (Jan 25, 2020)

I agree with Hammerhead, coming together nicely.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jan 25, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 25, 2020)

Straightbar are my favorite bikes to build! I have a small fleet of them


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jan 25, 2020)

Nice bikes bro cant wait for mine to be done, im an amputee, so im getting a new leg and then finish my bike and ride


----------

